# Solved: Cannot access Windows Store app



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

After I installed Build 9879 I am unable to access any of the apps in my start menu. The app is highlighted in the taskbar but, the app does not appear on the screen. Any fixes available?


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.2
OS Version: Microsoft Windows Technical Preview, 64 bit
Processor: AMD A8-5600K APU with Radeon(tm) HD Graphics, AMD64 Family 21 Model 16 Stepping 1
Processor Count: 4
RAM: 4049 Mb
Graphics Card: AMD Radeon HD 6570, -2048 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 305202 MB, Free - 183731 MB; I: Total - 305242 MB, Free - 268536 MB; K: Total - 37 MB, Free - 28 MB;
Motherboard: MSI, FM2-A55M-E33 (MS-7721)
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

Correction...I can access the control panel and command prompt but, nothing else. If I try to access the apps from the start menu (All Programs) it doesn't work either.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think that there was a time, maybe after Build 9879, when a couple Apps (Weather, Mail) I tried acted that way. Forgot about it, so I guess they started working again after the next Restart. Have you restarted or shut down and booted again after this problem began?


----------



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

This has gone on since the new build was installed 2 weeks ago. I have since restarted, booted to a different window (8.1) then back again and so on and so forth. When I look at the start menu it shows generic icons almost like the app was removed.


----------



## mconnelly (Dec 24, 2011)

When I say generic icons I'm talking about the icons in the All Programs list.


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

This is the reccomended fix postes in the Technet forums. It seems to work for most.

Open the Power Shell.
Paste this into the command line and enter

Get-AppXPackage | Foreach {Add-AppxPackage -DisableDevelopmentMode -Register "$($_.InstallLocation)\AppXManifest.xml"}

Exit the Power shell and see if it was successful.


----------

